# Kooks Headers MEGA sale, 2 days only at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*48 hour sale on Kooks headers!*

Thanks to a special offer by Kooks, and a small extra boost by PFYC, we're offering 10% off and also free shipping on all Kooks headers and pipes until the end of tomorrow, Friday, 10/29/10. 

Use promo code *KOOKYHALLOWEEN* during checkout.

Click here to order:

----------------

*Kooks Long Tube Headers - 04-06 GTO*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

